# Help.. Can You Characterize?



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

Hello! ..I own a "vintage" Silvertone that i am pretty infirm about. Well, more curious. Im unsure as to when this guitar was manufactured. I dont have much relative information. It has been used and abused for more than 20 years within our family. She gets around. I would love to acquire any information regarding the date and on what scale these were produced. I cannot find even basic information promoting this guitar.. and i have never seen one of its counterparts. Guyatone provided a similar model/make.. which was alot less attractive. Though, quite similar.. from the hardware to the finish. This guitar is still playable, casually. Sure it is a little crunchy.. but its enjoyable just as well. It is missing some significant parts to date, but can be rigged and ofcourse.. strummed.

ANY information would be greatly appreciated.. as i have never seen another that was decidedly similar. I would love to know more in relation to this guitar. You know, it sure would have some stories to tell in its own right.. really doesnt get to sing that much anymore. 

At the very least, THANKS for looking!!


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd start here: http://harmony.demont.net/
and here: http://www.danguitars.com/Silvertone.html
and here: http://www.vintagesilvertones.com/gallery.html
and here: http://www.freewebs.com/silvertoneguitar/


----------



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

*Thanks..*

Thank you for the many references. I spent a fair amount of time double checking, but to no avail. I had stumbled upon the majority of those websites prior.. within my many attempts to find closure. I appreciate the time spent forwarding that information. Although some guitars show similar character traits, not a single one listed has defined mine as its counterpart. It seems to reflect (favorably) on some of the Teisco models.. and it is notably similar to the Harmony made Silvertones, but they are quite different in their own right. Ill keep searching among the lot of undetermined mass that is out there.. but i wont be holding my breath. Thank you again JP


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Ah shame. I've been on the hunt for info on Danelectros so came across some info on SIlvertones, as Dano built those for Sears for a while. Yours is a MIJ, so probably late 60s? Probably built by Tiesco as far as I can tell (but no expert...your guess is as good as mine).
Here's some background you might have come across on google booksearch
and some more
You might try to scare up a copy of the blue book
There's a lot of overlap between Danelectro, Silvertone, Tiesco and Kay it seems...
Good luck


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks like a 60's Teisco made Sears Silvertone. Is the volume knob at 10 when it's at zero and at zero when it's all the way up? That would be a clue. But I'm 85% sure that's a Teisco.


----------



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

@JP - Wow, those references were great!! There really is alot of extended information. That has even shed some light on queries i wouldnt have considered relaying. I am grateful, thanks a bunch. You have helped with more than you might imagine. The search continues...

I suspect the same.. late 60's or early 70's Teisco made. Although, that is still just speculation.. 

@Ed - As far as the volume controls.. they are standard, nothing screwy. Ten is ten, zero is zero. What would that amend otherwise? You have got me curious. Please divulge..


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

I'd also go ask on TGP too, they have a much bigger pool of people, and it seems there's quite a lot of interest in these old guitars now. Thanks to Tom Waits and Marc Ribot I guess...I know there was a lot of enthusiasm a while back over Danos, and there was some talk about the Silvertones.


----------



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

I certainly will. That is interesting no less. If i cant acquire anything substantial through this medium, i know where to take refuge next. Thanks for all your help and suggestions thus far JP. I cant express my gratitude enough.


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I pretty sure its very late 60s or early 70s made by Kawai


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

JugheadsRevenge said:


> @Ed - As far as the volume controls.. they are standard, nothing screwy. Ten is ten, zero is zero. What would that amend otherwise? You have got me curious. Please divulge..


On those old Teiscos, the tone controls worked in reverse. Not sure why, maybe they just used weird pots.


----------



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

Sunday, Sunday, Sunday !! ..I have spent all afternoon browsing and compiling variable information, trying to manifest some closure. I am just as far-gone as i have ever been, it has already stopped being fun, ha! ..you know? We had managed to pull up an old Sears & Roebuck catalog (thanks for the references JP), and we were happy to find something vaguely familiar. Although, the picture provided, only had me questioning myself again; as the headstock is not congruent with my model. The guitar pictured was manufactured in the very early 70's, long after Harmony had bled out and just as the Silvertone name was no longer donned by Sears. Instead, they had used their own respective logo. With a little more prying, i managed to scare up a picture of an old "Woolworth's Top 20". I have never seen one firsthand. It is strikingly similar to our Silvertone (besides the finish/ tailpiece), but again, not parallel. I couldnt find much information on that specific guitar, just as well, it wasnt what i was looking for.. yet, was still pretty neato!

Afterwards, and after a long break, i glanced upon a price archive on "SilvertoneWorld.net" ..it provided me with a little more assurance that my guitar could very well be a Teisco made Silvertone. It presented more problems for my own conscience, as they had two listed as "1410 Teisco MIJ SBEG" ..both being similar or possibly identical to mine.. BUT, with the pictures being so bloody small and with no direct link to them or the advert, that is (again) just speculation. Nothing has been confirmed. There happened to be another guitar listed as a "26931 Teisco MIJ", which coincidentally, was almost identical to the two listed before it (in addition to my own). Except, that it had a different headstock and was distributed firmly by "Simpson-Sears Canada" ..the headstock has a Silvertone emblem on it.. But, it exactly mirrors the head from the guitar listed in the Sears & Roebuck (circa 1970) catalog; with the S&R logo (the atom) ..Now, could there have been some serious kind of crossover with this model?!? ..as Silvertone was being bled out?!? How else could one explain several different headstocks (including my own), with several different emblems?!? Presumably, within such a short time frame!!? ..some, with very little distinction. And notably, there is NO INFORMATION promoting this model by Silvertone (mine or theirs), only the S&R model.. and even that is severely limited, you know?? ..If these guitars were manufactured for any significant length of time, i assume that their would be more information involving, regarding, justifying, or even voiding these claims. All of the pictures i have spoken about are posted below (even the Woolworth's). Take a look, for fun, please refer, i need more of an opinion.. am i on track? ..I know one thing for sure, im F***ING confused !!


----------



## garretrevels (Mar 9, 2007)

I'm pretty sure your guitar is made by Kawai not Teisco. Teisco kinda gets pawned off as the maker of unknown MIJ guitars, but since '69 and 70s they are usually Kawai's. By that point Kawai actually owned Teisco. So Kawai were actually producing the last few "Teisco" branded guitars, where previously Teisco produced their own guitars.

I assume this is where there is the cross up between two models being dressed somewhat differently. You'll probably never find out 100% definatively but I'd be confident in calling what you have an early '70s Kawai made Silvertone.


----------



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont feel confident in relaying this, but i do assume it is a Teisco or Kawai branded Silvertone, manufactured (possibly, anytime) between 1968 and the early 70's. With the lack of information and/or references to go by, that is just a calculated assumption.. but probably a fair one. Though, im not done looking..


----------



## Buzz (May 15, 2008)

I agree with Garret that its a Kawai, although I'm not 100% sure. Have you seen this message board about Japanese guitars. There are a few experts there that might help you out.

http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/index.php


I posted a thread there about my Gemtone guitar. Check it out. The pickup output seems to have dropped a bit recently, oh well I can just turn my amp up more. :rockon: http://www.matsumoku.org/ggboard/viewtopic.php?t=3836


----------



## JugheadsRevenge (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the references Buzz!! Ive been extremely busy making travel arrangements, at the moment, i dont have much free time to dedicate to this ongoing research. It is appreciated no less, thanks again Buzz.. i will certainly check things out over there.


----------

